# Duramycin Dosage



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me determine the dosage of duramycin, for my big bellied doe?

She weighs 49 grams, if that makes any difference. This is the antibiotic I purchased:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As it says on the package, Duramycin is tetracycline, which VSPN.org suggests be given to mice in the water bottle (with a cover over the bottle, as the drug is light-sensitive) at 3mg tetracycline per ml of water. Then, for 300ml (a smidge over 1.25cups), you need 900mg tetracycline, or .9g. Your package is 10g tetracycline per 181g of powder. That's 1g tetracycline per 18.1g powder. Since you need .9, that's 16.3g of powder per 300ml water. They also suggest a round of seven days of antibiotic, and explain that the bottle has to be changed daily (though you can keep it in the fridge for up to three days). Also, somebody should check my math, just to be sure.

http://www.vspn.org/vspnsearch/aow/drug ... odents.htm


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

First thing to remember with this is that its very concentrated. About a fifth of a bag would treat a 220lb/100kg calf!

So first we need to make a more dilute solution. Which is hellish with American stuff as the companies insist on using both metric and imperial measurements on the same packet :S

Weigh out 18.1g of the powder and mix it in 100ml water. That will give you a 1g/100ml solution, or 10mg/ml.

Your mouse needs 10-20mg/kg tetracycline 2-3 times daily - that works out as about 0.5-1mg each dose.

Which of your 10mg/ml solution, gives a dose of 0.05 - 0.1ml orally, two to three times daily.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

So the final dosage from all that is 16.3g of powder per 300ml water?

I'm very very bad at math... so that was complete jibberish to me! Lol.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Laigaie's dose for putting in the water sounds about right too.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, now I am very confused!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, okay. So your dosage was for if I were to try and give it to her directly? I don't think i could do it... she's pretty squirmy and I doubt she'd be very receptive of it.

So, stick with the 16.3g of powder per 300ml water, every day?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Either 16.3g of powder per 300ml water, changed daily for a week.

Or

Put 18.1g of powder in 100ml water, keep in fridge, and give your mouse 0.1ml three times a day into her mouth.

If she's squirmy, best stick to dosing water


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay, I didn't fail at math!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Either 16.3g of powder per 300ml water, changed daily for a week.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


She looked slightly dehydrated this morning, and it doesn't look like she drank anything from the bottle - probably didn't like the taste. So, I gave her the meds into her mouth with little trouble, I'll keep doing that and give her fresh water.

How many days do I need to keep that up for?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

At least 7 days. What are you treating her for?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Possible pyometra.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

May need several weeks then, and fingers crossed it starts to drain.


----------

